# FR: c'est moi qui / c'est nous qui + accord du verbe (1re personne)



## nath1

Hi all, ok is this structure grammatcally correct, "c'est moi qui l'ai fait" if so does this work with the other past participles such as " c'est nous qui l'avons fait" . Also does this also work with the verbs in the passé composé with être. I have not seen this structure in a grammer book or elsewhere, but it seems to work in muy mind! Althought im often wrong cheers all nath

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## sioban

"_c'est moi qui l'ai fait_" 
" _c'est nous qui l'avons fait_"


----------



## french4beth

You're right , nath.

Found here How to Do Advanced Verb Conjugations in French:


> *C'est... qui*
> 
> The construction _c'est_ + stressed pronoun + _qui_ makes many people - including at times native French speakers - want to use the third person singular verb conjugation because of _qui_. But this is incorrect; in fact, the conjugation has to agree with the pronoun.
> 
> _C'est moi qui ai gagné_ - It's me that won
> xx C'est moi qui a gagné xx
> 
> _C'est vous qui avez tort_ - You're the one who's wrong
> xx C'est vous qui a tort xx
> 
> _C'est nous qui allons le faire_ - We're the ones who are going to do it
> xx C'est nous qui va le faire xx


----------



## myrna

Hi all,

I have a question. I just read a sentence : *Ce n'est pas moi qui ai fait ça*. In my opinion it should be : *Ce n'est pas moi qui a fait ça*, because qui refers to who. I need the explanation whether I am right or wrong.

Thanks a lot and have a nice day all!


----------



## carolineR

*Ce n'est pas moi qui ai fait ça*. 
*Ce n'est pas moi qui a fait ça*  because qui refers to who. I need the explanation whether I am right or wrong.

qui refers to moi, hence ai 
sorry, you were wrong 
c'est toi qui as fait ça
c'est lui/elle qui a fait ça
c'est nous qui avons fait ça
c'est vous qui avez fait ça
c'est eux/elles qui ont fait ça


----------



## LV4-26

_Ce n'est pas moi qui *ai *fait ça _is the correct solution.
Since it's_ moi,_ it's got to be the first person singular. _Qui_ has no influence on agreement.


----------



## calembourde

Hello,

Naturally I would use the third person for phrases such as:

_C'est moi qui *est* heureuse_
It's me who is happy

Because it means,

_La personne qui *est* heureuse, c'est moi_

But I have often hear people using the second person, as in phrases like:

_C'est moi qui *suis* heureuse_

Which would be 'It's me who am happy' in English. So when a friend said, '_c'est toi qui est..._' I asked whether it should/could be _es_ and he said no, with the reason stated above. However, he admitted that sometimes people do that with '_c'est moi qui..._'. Is there a rule to this? Is it correct, correct but informal, or incorrect?

I thought it might be informal, but then I heard:

_C'est vous qui *allez* (faire quelque chose)_

from a radio host. It was a fairly formal discussion so I don't think he would have used something very informal.

Also, that example shows that this happens for _vous_ and not just for _moi_. So do people ever do this with _toi_?


----------



## Sel&poivre

I confirm the correct form in French is :
- c'est moi qui suis
- c'est toi qui es
- c'est vous qui êtes
- c'est nous qui sommes

Qui refer to the subject (moi=je, toi=tu, etc). 

Hope it helps !


----------



## calembourde

Thanks Sel&poivre!

I am surprised by your answer since both versions seem common, and it was a native French speaker who said it should be '_c'est toi qui est_.' Do native speakers often get this wrong? Does it work this way for all verbs?


----------



## Cath.S.

Calembourde, this is a common mistake French natives make, the only correct form is
c'est moi qui suis though, as Sel&Poivre pointed out.

It works for all verbs.

C'est toi qui ranges , c'est elle qui dérange...


----------



## Sel&poivre

C'est vrai. Dans le langage parlé, je suis sûre que la plupart des Français feront la faute (d'où la réponse de votre ami). Mais malheureusement c'est très fréquent. 
Et effectivement il en va de même pour tous les verbes. Avec l'expression "c'est moi/toi/nous/vous", on doit toujours faire correspondre le verbe avec le sujet :
- c'est *moi *qui *dois *(et non doit)
- c'est *vous *qui *devez *(et non... rah ! je ne peux même pas l'écrire !!!)
etc.

Voilà !


----------



## calembourde

I've just found this page which confirms it. (voir Leçon 51)

Thanks for the responses, I'm really glad I asked this... now I will have better grammar than the natives.


----------



## Fairyrose

Laquelle des deux phrases est correcte, et pourquoi?

C'est moi qui suis grand.
C'est moi qui est grand.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## joleen

C'est moi qui suis grand est la phrase correcte


----------



## benjewels

c'est moi qui = Je >> je suis grand, c'est moi qui suis grand
c'est lui qui = Il >> il est grand, c'est lui qui est grand


----------



## pieanne

C'est moi qui suis
C'est toi qui es
C'est elle qui est
C'est nous qui sommes
C'est vous qui êtes
C'est eux qui sont

Bref, ça s'accorde avec la personne...


----------



## nouvellerin

*Moi qui me croyait un saint 		*

This is the title of a song by Thomas Fersen. Am I right to remark that the title has a grammatical error in it?

Moi qui me croyai*s *un saint.

If this is not an error, can someone explain why?
Thanks


----------



## melu85

good spot! definitely a grammar mistake.


----------



## DearPrudence

When I read the title, I was about to tell you that there was a mistake indeed 

In French, the verb of the subordinate clause (?) agrees with the subject of the "main" clause:
*"C'est moi qui suis arrivé le premier."
"C'est toi qui es arrivé le premier."
"Cest nous qui sommes arrivés les premiers."*
...

(if you google it, you'll see that some sites write "*Moi qui me croyais un saint*"


----------



## kpei007

Bonjour, à la question suivante:

-Est-ce toi qui as été chargé de cette mission délicate?

Je répondais:

Oui, c'est moi qui en *a* été chargé

mais apparement c'est:

Oui, c'est moi qui en *ai* été chargé

Je comprends que je parle de moi, mais le sujet est "qui", pas "je".
Quelle est la raison pour utiliser "ai", pas "a"?

Merci en avance.


----------



## madolo

"qui" a pour antécédent ( /est mis pour) "je " et en prend les caractéristiques : personne grammaticale, genre, nombre :
c'est lui qui a été chargé
ce sont elles qui ont été chargées
c'est moi qui ai été chargé (chargée si "moi" est féminin)


----------



## jann

This is such an easy topic for English speakers to get confused about! 

The difficulty is that we most naturally say, _*I'm the one who has...*_
But in French, they say, _*It is I who have....* _

En English (_I'm the one who has_), we replace the original 1st-person subject (I) with 3rd person (the one who), and then we conjugate the verb in the subordinate accordingly, in the 3rd person (has).

In the French structure (_It is I who have_), the original subject is 3rd person (it).  We replace it with 1st person (I) and must therefore conjugate the verb in the subordinate in 1st person (have).

Will that help you remember?


----------



## leebenseng

Bonjour,

Entre ces deux phrases: "C'est nous qui va être responsable" et "C'est nous qui vont être responsables", laquelle est correcte? 

Merci pour vos aides,

Leebenseng


----------



## Maître Capello

Aucune des deux… 

_C'est *nous* qui *allons* être responsables…_
Cf. _*Nous allons* __être responsables…_


----------



## leebenseng

Merci Maître Capello,
"C'est moi qui vais être responsable", donc?


----------



## roymail

leebenseng said:


> "C'est moi qui vais être responsable", donc?



C'est bien ça.


----------



## kenki

C´est moi qui va s´assoire

or

c´est moi qui va m´assoire

thanks in advance


----------



## Alain Pic.

C'est moi qui vais m'assoir.


----------



## kenki

...and also it would be correct to say "C´est toi qui va t´asseoire"

right?


----------



## Maître Capello

_C'est *moi* qui v*ais* *m'*asseoir_
_C'est *toi* qui v*as* *t'*asseoir_
_C'est *lui/elle* qui v*a* *s'*asseoir_
_C'est *nous* qui all*ons* *nous *asseoir_
_C'est *vous* qui all*ez* *vous *asseoir
__C'est *eux/elles* qui v*ont* *s'*asseoir_


----------



## mtmjr

Ce sujet me confond...

a. *C*'est moi qui le *fait*. (Il faut s'accorder le verbe - faire - avec le sujet - ce.)

b. *C*'est nous qui *allons *être responsables. (Le verbe et le sujet ne s'accordent pas.  Plutôt le verbe s'accorde avec le pronom disjonctif?)

Pourquoi ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, la phrase (a) est fausse. Il faut écrire :

_C'est moi qui le fai*s*_. (L'antécédent de _qui_ est bien _moi_ et non _ce_.)


----------



## mtmjr

Alors, il faut s'accorder le verbe avec le pronom disjonctif puisqu'il est l'antécédent de "qui" dans tous les cas relatifs (avec "qui") ?


----------



## MLJJ

C'est bien ça, oui.

C'est moi qui le fai*s* (moi = je, donc --> fai*s*) et C'est moi qui vai*s* être responsable
C'est toi qui le fai*s* (toi = tu, donc --> fai*s*) et C'est toi qui va*s* être responsable
C'est lui (ou elle) qui le fai*t* (lui = il, donc -->fai*t*) et C'est lui (ou elle) qui va être responsable
C'est nous qui le faisons et C'est nous qui allons être responsables
C'est vous qui le faites et C'est vous qui allez être responsables (ou responsable en cas de vouvoiement d'une personne)
C'est eux qui le font (eux = ils donc --> font) et c'est eux (ou ce sont eux) qui vont être responsables
C'est elles qui le font et ce sont elles qui vont être responsables


----------



## yenrab

Au début de _La Nausée _Sartre écrit la phrase suivante: 'Je crois que c'est moi qui *ai *changé.' J'imagine que c'est bien écrit, mais, en tant qu'anglais, je préfere: 'Je crois que c'est moi qui *a* changé'. Il me semble que en anglais le sujet de la deuxième clause n'est plus le même que ce de la première. En anglais je la traduirais par: 'I think that it is me who *has *changed' et certainement pas par: 'I think that is is me who *have *changed'. Il y a peut-être là une regle de grammaire que j'ignore. 

Corrigez mon français si vous y trouvez des erreurs. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Je crois que c'est moi qui *ai *changé. 
Je crois que c'est moi qui *a *changé. _

En français, le verbe s'accorde avec son sujet. Ici, le sujet de la relative est _qui_, lequel reprend_ moi_. Le verbe se conjugue donc à la première personne.

Voir également (c'est) moi qui + accord du verbe sur le forum Français Seulement.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

En français, quand on dit _*C'est moi*_, le _sujet réel_ est bien *moi *(donc je) et *non Ce*.
'Je crois que c'est moi qui *ai *changé.' = 'Je crois que *moi, j'**ai *changé.' = 'I think *I have *changed'


----------



## drewfstr314

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi _ce _n'est pas le sujet. Il y a deux propositions dans cette phrase. Donc, elle a besoin d'avoir deux sujets et deux verbes - chaque partie en a un. Le sujet est le mot qui "fait" le verbe, et l'objet et le mot à qui le sujet fait le verbe. Alors, en _c'est moi_, le verbe est _est/être_ qui est transitif. Pour _être_, le sujet, l'un qui _est_, est _ce. _Qu'est-ce _c'est? Moi_. Alors, il me semble que le sujet est _ce.
_
Pourquoi est-ce c'est pas ça?


----------



## jann

drewfstr314 said:


> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi _ce _n'est pas le sujet.


 In the sentence _C'est moi qui ai changé, _the pronoun _ce_ is the subject of the verb _être_, and so we use the 3rd person singular conjugation _est_.  So you're right: _ce_ is a subject here (but I'm afraid you're wrong about _être_'s transitive status:  _être_ is exclusively intransitive).

As for the second half of the sentence, the true subject of the verb _changer_ is the relative pronoun _qui_, which refers to _moi.  _The relative pronoun takes on the number and gender of the thing it represents, and since it represents the speaker that makes it a first person singular subject, so we conjugate _changer_ accordingly.

This is only confusing because the parallel structure in English isn't something we use often these days.  If English mirrored French, we would say things like "It is I who have [not "has"!] changed" or "It is we who represent [not "represents"!] your true family."  But instead we switch to a 3rd person structure:  "I am the one who has changed."  And if you wanted to mirror that 3rd person structure back into French, you could say _Je suis la personne qui a changé_, where _qui_ refers to _la personne_ and is therefore 3rd person singular.


----------



## Maître Capello

In French, we sometimes distinguish the *apparent subject* (the purely grammatical subject) and the *real subject* (the subject according to meaning). As a matter of fact, the phrase _c'est_ is just what we call a "présentatif." It doesn't bring any real meaning to the sentence.

_C'est moi qui ai changé._ ↔ _J'ai changé._

apparent subject = _ce_
real subject = _moi/je_


----------



## foulaal

《 It's me who discovered 》 
What Should I say in french :
C'est moi qui *ai* découvert  or c'est moi qui *a* découvert


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme l'antécédent est à la première personne (_moi_), il faut conjuguer le verbe en conséquence :

_C'est *moi* qui *ai* découvert X._


----------



## Moon_Moon_Moon_Blue_Moon

Hi, In English, I think this would be 'It is not I who has written it'.

So in English 'to have' is made to conjugate with 'It', i.e. the person who did really write it.

But in French it seems that 'avoir' conjugates with 'moi' who is not the person who wrote it.

I don't understand the French one as it doesn't seem logical. But I'm sure it's me who is missing something!


----------



## jekoh

Moon_Moon_Moon_Blue_Moon said:


> But in French it seems that 'avoir' conjugates with 'moi' who is not the person who wrote it.


Are you saying you don't understand _Ce n'est *pas* moi qui l'ai écrit_ because the sentence is negative, but you're fine with the positive sentence _C'est moi qui l'ai écrit_ ?


----------



## Moon_Moon_Moon_Blue_Moon

Hi, Thanks for your reply. Actually I should have just put the sentence in its positive form to make it simpler. I don't understand why 'avoir' accords with 'moi' and not 'ce', like it would in English, as logically it's a third person who wrote it.


----------



## jekoh

It's not a third person who wrote it, it's "me".

As for the English, it doesn't seem as clear cut as you make it out to be :
It's not I who has/have
It is I/me who determine/s how they treat me.


----------



## Moon_Moon_Moon_Blue_Moon

Oh yeh hang on, I do understand it in the positive version of the sentence. Sorry. It is indeed the negative version I don't understand. As it's not 'me' who wrote it, but 'avoir' is conjugated for first person singular, who is the person who definitely did not write it.


----------



## Maître Capello

In French, verbs must be conjugated according to their subject. When that subject is the pronoun _qui_, it takes the gender and number of the noun it refers to. Whether the sentence is positive or negative is irrelevant.

_C'est *moi* qui *ai* écrit cela / Ce n'est pas *moi* qui *ai* écrit cela.
C'est *toi* qui *as* écrit cela / Ce n'est pas *toi* qui *as* écrit cela.
C'est *lui* qui *a* écrit cela / Ce n'est pas *lui* qui *a* écrit cela.
C'est *nous* qui *avons* écrit cela / Ce n'est pas *nous* qui *avons* écrit cela.
C'est *vous* qui *avez* écrit cela / Ce n'est pas *vous* qui *avez* écrit cela.
C'est *elles* qui *ont* écrit cela / Ce n'est pas *elles* qui *ont* écrit cela._


----------



## Moon_Moon_Moon_Blue_Moon

Thanks a lot for this. It's starting to make sense now! Thanks for going to all that effort.


----------

